# Unattractive control freak wife!!!!!!



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled (Jan 5, 2010)

How the hell does a man deal with a woman who is a control freak? What's worse, (and this is NOT a joke) her husband is revolted by her when she takes off her glasses. She looks okay with them on, but with them off, her eyes are small and beady! It drives him nuts! How does he deal with these issues? He feels trapped!


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

If it drives him nuts, why is he with her then....he can't possibly love her.....


----------



## lola09 (Oct 16, 2010)

So she's controlling and unattractive? I bet if she was nicer, he'd be able to see past all her physical flaws...because he LOVES her.


----------



## pokergirl007 (Mar 17, 2010)

Is this a joke? You say it isnt but seriously.... small beady eyes? I guess you have explained why she is "unattractive" but how is she controlling? What specifically led you up to feeling this frustrated and angry with her?


----------



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled (Jan 5, 2010)

I am shamed to say this is NOT a joke. She looks like a different person with her glasses off.
We are just going through hard times. The work situation. Her very controlling ways.


----------

